# Free SIMA VIP trade show pass



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Steve (Image) and I (Neige) are offering free 1 day trade show pass to the 16 Annual Snow & Ice Symposium being held at the Minneapolis Convention Center June 20-21, 2013.
Come visit us at the Normand booth 1021, or the Metel Pless booth 1027.
Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

By the looks of it, its too late to fax this. However we can still print it out and take it to the show? Thanks, and see you there!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

wewille;1637633 said:


> By the looks of it, its too late to fax this. However we can still print it out and take it to the show? Thanks, and see you there!


YES! You can definitely print it out and just bring it to the show. You can use it to register right at the reception area. Feel free to print as many as you need and bring some friends 

See you there :waving:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

A *BIG THANKS* to everyone that stopped by our booth last week at the SIMA show!!!! It really was great meeting so many of you and getting the chance to show off our Normand blowers up close and personal. Next year the show is in Columbus Ohio and I'm looking forward to seeing you there!

Thanks again for a great show!


----------

